# Double Mouthguard or Single Mouthpiece



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Which is better the Double Mouth Guard? (Top and Bottom protected)

Or the Single Mouthpiece for top teeth only?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Which is better the Double Mouth Guard? (Top and Bottom protected)
> 
> Or the Single Mouthpiece for top teeth only?


 
I have always used just the single upper. It seemed that the people that had the double upper and lower had a hard time breathing when they got winded, and their mouth would open. IMO


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Which is better the Double Mouth Guard? (Top and Bottom protected)
> 
> Or the Single Mouthpiece for top teeth only?



There has been a great deal of discussion on whether a good mouthpiece can reduce the risk of concussion. The theory goes that upper-and-lower protection, which is what I have used, is better for this purpose. The jury still seems to be out on that one, but better fit does seem to equate to better protection of the oral cavity and teeth.

http://www.ahfmr.ab.ca/publications/newsletter/Fall04/www.res.Fall/inside/mouthguards.htm

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=162236

http://jada.ada.org/cgi/content/full/137/12/1712

For the last several years I've used the Wipss Jaw-Joint Protector (upper and lower). A newer version is displayed here... http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_ID/10485.htm ... mine was about $50 online. I couldn't find the manufacturer's site. 

In the absence of any dental knowledge, I can say that it fits better for me than an inexpensive boil and bite. The outer housing of my mouthpiece doesn't melt in hot water; although it is actually flexible. The inside, where I bite down, is standard boil and bite, but everything feels nice and snug. 

With the inexpensive upper protection, I felt like I was biting more consciously to keep the thing in place. I showed my upper-lower to my dentist, and he thought it was satisfactory.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

My Sifu taught me to breathe through the nose.

inhale & exhale when you hit your foe.

Tends to make easier to breathe. The trick is to practice at home the breath.



seasoned said:


> I have always used just the single upper. It seemed that the people that had the double upper and lower had a hard time breathing when they got winded, and their mouth would open. IMO


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea its about $13.00 now for the Wipiss now!

*Wipss® 'Brain Pad' Jaw-Joint Protector - Clear & Clear









**




**




**



*ORDERING INFORMATION
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Price: $12.95 Ea.
*SKU #:* 83978



Gordon Nore said:


> There has been a great deal of discussion on whether a good mouthpiece can reduce the risk of concussion. The theory goes that upper-and-lower protection, which is what I have used, is better for this purpose. The jury still seems to be out on that one, but better fit does seem to equate to better protection of the oral cavity and teeth.
> 
> http://www.ahfmr.ab.ca/publications/newsletter/Fall04/www.res.Fall/inside/mouthguards.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 11, 2008)

I would definitely say the double guard.  It requires you to keep your jaw shut to keep the guard in place, and thus promotes keeping your jaw in the protected position.  With a single, you can unconsciously let your jaw hang loose, and if you don't see the strike that hits you, you can still smash your teeth pretty hard and your jaw itself will have no protection.  For breathing concerns, I use a double with the hole in the middle, and haven't had any problems even with a very heavy workout.  Don't all doubles come with a breathing hole?  Seems like they should.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for the post. I believe they all have a whole in the middle.




Empty Hands said:


> I would definitely say the double guard. It requires you to keep your jaw shut to keep the guard in place, and thus promotes keeping your jaw in the protected position. With a single, you can unconsciously let your jaw hang loose, and if you don't see the strike that hits you, you can still smash your teeth pretty hard and your jaw itself will have no protection. For breathing concerns, I use a double with the hole in the middle, and haven't had any problems even with a very heavy workout. Don't all doubles come with a breathing hole? Seems like they should.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 11, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> I would definitely say the double guard.  It requires you to keep your jaw shut to keep the guard in place, and thus promotes keeping your jaw in the protected position.  With a single, you can unconsciously let your jaw hang loose, and if you don't see the strike that hits you, you can still smash your teeth pretty hard and your jaw itself will have no protection.  For breathing concerns, I use a double with the hole in the middle, and haven't had any problems even with a very heavy workout.  Don't all doubles come with a breathing hole?  Seems like they should.



I don't know the science of it, but the rig I have now feels really together. I got the breathing ok. Funny thing is, my kiai is more of a growl when I wear it.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yea its about $13.00 now for the Wipiss now!
> 
> *Wipss® 'Brain Pad' Jaw-Joint Protector - Clear & Clear*
> *
> ...


 
I use brain-pads too and work fairly well.  its easier to breathe for it has the slit in the middle and its supposed to not let you get concussions.  I got the woman's version and its ice blue.  lol :uhyeah: it works great.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> My Sifu taught me to breathe through the nose.
> 
> inhale & exhale when you hit your foe.
> 
> Tends to make easier to breathe. The trick is to practice at home the breath.


  
Your Sifu is correct, all dedicated MA training should teach Structure, *breath control*, and proper movement. I personally use the single upper in training. Once the single mouth piece is fitted properly it will form around the top teeth, and with your jaw set, the lower teeth will fit behind the upper, and both are protected. This is really a personal choice, and not an issue as long as you keep your jaw set, and block properly.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 11, 2008)

seasoned said:


> and not an issue as long as you keep your jaw set, and *block properly*.



LOL.  If you always blocked properly, then no mouthguard at all would be required!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Thankyou season!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> LOL. If you always blocked properly, then no mouthguard at all would be required!


 
The higher ranks are always required to set a good example for those that are following. 
*Old Chinese proverb He who covers teeth today, will have those teeth while on his way :asian:
*


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 12, 2008)

Great Example. I love it



seasoned said:


> The higher ranks are always required to set a good example for those that are following.
> *Old Chinese proverb He who covers teeth today, will have those teeth while on his way :asian:*


----------

